# "Wilshire" Lace Shawl ~ Masquerade Mask



## SunsetKnitting

This was a totally enjoyable project. Gorgeous pattern and perfect charts from Dee, never dissapointing Knit Picks yarn. What else can the knitter dream off?

Added 8/0 Toho Silverlined Grey beads on Charts 3, 5, 7, 8 and 9. Very hard to capture the sparkle.

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info: 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/wilshire-shawl


----------



## bsaito

Beautiful Shawl! Mask, too! Just in time for Fat Tuesday!


----------



## Dreamweaver

DRAMATIC!!!! and then some. The beads are an excellent addition and the shawl is spectacular. I am also a fan of KnitPicks yarn. You are always up to a challenge. Black yarn and all. Beautiful!!!


----------



## dmeade

Amazing!!! I can't imagine working such a complex pattern in black. What beautiful work! Thanks for the continued inspiration you provide.

Doris


----------



## kac47874

Again, Sunset, absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## inkasmum

Wowee! Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## DanaKay

Breathtaking! Gorgeous!


----------



## missmolly

Another beautiful shawl. It is so delicate and lacy. Love the added beads xx


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful,fantastic work.


----------



## jan1ce

So beautiful. Black is a difficult colour to work with but you've achieved a gorgeous shawl, bet it looks really elegant (and sexy too) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

Love them! The black shawl is a show stopper!


----------



## knitgirl389

WOW Sunset! the shawl is spectacular! loving it in black!
I think your knitting is some of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## knitgirl389

uhhhmmmmmmmm Sunset, 4 DAYS! woman you are outta control! LOL!! goodness gracious that is some fast knitting!


----------



## edithann

Another beautiful shawl Sunset...love the addition of the beads and black is stunning!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Sandiego

Stunning!!!!! Your knitting is flawless as usual. I see the sparkle of the beads. What a nice touch to your stunning shawl to set it off. Gorgeous!!! ;0)


----------



## gnendeljudith

gorgeous!!!!! like all the others. your work is a master piece. your knitting is unbelievable perfect even. and you are quick. keep it up,


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Out of this world Stunning. A wonder to see and admire..


----------



## momanna

:0 Can't imagine me knitting in black. I'm in awe. Thank you for sharing suck a magnificent work of art.


----------



## laceandlovelies

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Isis

Wow, that's amazing, well done


----------



## stevieland

Sunset, it looks so dramatic in the black! Lovely as always. The beads are subtle but very pretty and add a nice glamorous touch. Your pics look greaet. Thanks!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Thank you again, my dear friends, for the lovely comments and on-going support!!!


----------



## seamus

I need a little help. I am on chart 2 with the repeat of blue squares. My question is simple - as the shawl grows with each addition do I still follow the pattern as usual? also when I get to the part where I repeat the blue twice or more times, do I keep repeating the blues on the following rows? If so where does the pattern fit in? I know there is a simple answer I should know - but this is the first time I have ever in my life set eyes on a chart.Thank you. Seamus.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## DanaKay

seamus,
you are talking about the Ashton right?
odd number rows are pattern rows. even number rows are k the edge stitches purl across and k the edge stitches to end row.
row 1, knit stitches in white, then knit the stitches in blue until you have just enough stitches to knit the white stitches following the blue. At center you have your center stitch, then you do row 1 again just as before.
row 2, purl back
row 3, follow the pattern stitches for that row in the same order you did before white, blue until just enough to do white stitches to center and repeat the process. Hope that helps you.


----------



## edgemanak

Your shawls are legendary!

This may be the best one yet with the touch of beads.


----------



## CathyAnn

seamus said:


> I need a little help. I am on chart 2 with the repeat of blue squares. My question is simple - as the shawl grows with each addition do I still follow the pattern as usual? also when I get to the part where I repeat the blue twice or more times, do I keep repeating the blues on the following rows? If so where does the pattern fit in? I know there is a simple answer I should know - but this is the first time I have ever in my life set eyes on a chart.Thank you. Seamus.


Please read Dee's instructions carefully all of the way through. You will probably find most of your questions answered. If you still have a problem, go on the Ashton Shawlette KAL with it and you will get all of the help you could possibly need!


----------



## CathyAnn

Sunset Knitting, the shawl is breathtaking, and in black!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seamus

Thank you Cathy Ann, if I read the instuctions any more I will be eating them. I am also new to finding the Kal for the Ashton. I have looked for it. However, I can still follow the pattern and let the design fall where it may. it is only for me anyway. Seamus.


----------



## Sassycrafty1

Wow!!!!1 it is so beautiful you do beautiful work. Just love the shawl.


----------



## knitgirl389

seamus said:


> Thank you Cathy Ann, if I read the instuctions any more I will be eating them. I am also new to finding the Kal for the Ashton. I have looked for it. However, I can still follow the pattern and let the design fall where it may. it is only for me anyway. Seamus.


look at top of the page and click on search then type in ashton kal it will pop up . or you can ask stevieland personally...just go to top of page and click on user list then type in stevieland then you can send her a private message.


----------



## Pocahontas

OH YESSSS!!! Now I KNOW that I want to do my next shawl in black. Words can't describe the beauty I see here.


----------



## dragondrummer

Beautiful shawl and mask. Don't know if I'll ever get to Wilshire when I can't get passed Chart A on Ashton.  Glad there are much more talented knitters out there to show off Dee's incredible projects! :-D


----------



## Carol (UK)

What a beautiful shawl and how dramatic black is. It will be 
lovely for evening wear.


----------



## shutter62

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## patocenizo

Stunning is the word!


----------



## amudaus

Sunsetknitting,fantastic love it done in black,what a treat to see the mask it is perfect.Thank-you for showing.


----------



## kareo

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## lovehomemade

LOVE THE SHAWL IN BLACK,REMINDS ME OF BATS AND i LOVE BATS SO WILL MAKE IT ONE DAY,IF MY EYES CAN COPE.


----------



## cinknitting

just lovely!


----------



## Katsch

absolutely stunning and dramatic, love it


----------



## San

Happy Madri Gras or Fat Tuesday from a native of Louisiana.


----------



## EqLady

Dramatically beautiful!


----------



## tricilicious

That is truly stunning. A cobweb shawl. Well done to you. A work of art.


----------



## tricilicious

Sorry to be so dim but is Fat Tuesday the beginning of lent?


----------



## Windbeam

Wow that is stunning!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## mthrift

REALLY BEAUTIFUL! And a great accomplishment. I have found black and dark colors more challenging to knit with! The result is STUNNING! I am in AWE!


----------



## britgirl

tricilicious said:


> Sorry to be so dim but is Fat Tuesday the beginning of lent?


Probably better known in England as Shrove Tuesday, the day before Ash Wednesday and start of Lent.
Sue


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. Can see you as the beguiling mystery woman wearing the shawl and mask.
BTW, what weight of yarn was that? Was it the lace or fingering? I really like the Knitpicks yarns too.

Sue


----------



## golfmom1018

Simply gorgeous work. Another one to add to my wish list. Inspirational. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grayknitter

nice work maybe someday i will get there


----------



## Margaritaz

It is beautiful


----------



## MacRae

Totally awesome....


----------



## Melodypop

Beautiful work, I would love to make one, but find working with black hard on the eyes.


----------



## Dlclose

WOW! That shawl is a beauty! Love the mask too! Too classy for me. I never go to anything that requires that classy dress, but hope you have fun in them!


----------



## knitgirl389

Dlclose said:


> WOW! That shawl is a beauty! Love the mask too! Too classy for me. I never go to anything that requires that classy dress, but hope you have fun in them!


Nothing wrong with wearing lace to the supermarket!


----------



## Dlclose

knitgirl389 said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That shawl is a beauty! Love the mask too! Too classy for me. I never go to anything that requires that classy dress, but hope you have fun in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with wearing lace to the supermarket!
Click to expand...

Good one!


----------



## 7953Princess

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rena 2

Such beautiful work, just in Awe of your work, wonderful to see, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

britgirl said:


> Beautiful shawl. Can see you as the beguiling mystery woman wearing the shawl and mask.
> BTW, what weight of yarn was that? Was it the lace or fingering? I really like the Knitpicks yarns too.
> 
> Sue


Thank you for your lovely comment... The yarn is Knit Picks Gloss lace.


----------



## Lowem

WOW!! Absolutely stunning!!! I admire all your work, they are always beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## grannysk

I love the pictures of the shawls you have made ~ very inspirational! Would you share a few of your favourite shawl yarns and your favourite on-line stores? I only have one lys and that is 100 kms away so needless to say I don't get there very often!


----------



## marimom

From looking at your lovely shaw, it looks like the beads are just on the center stitch. Is this correct? Did you have them on the yarn already or did you crochet them in? What kind of beads did you use? What size? The beading really makes a satement.


----------



## Ronie

Well I have to tell you.... this morning has been quite a inspiration to me... at age 55 I was wondering how much longer my hands and eyes would allow me to continue knitting and I am hearing from lady's that are in their 70's YAY and then when I see a shawl as beautiful as this I realize I have the years ahead of me to become this good too... your work is amazing and I love the shawl.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## budasha

Wow - that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LynneA

Wow!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

grannysk said:


> I love the pictures of the shawls you have made ~ very inspirational! Would you share a few of your favourite shawl yarns and your favourite on-line stores? I only have one lys and that is 100 kms away so needless to say I don't get there very often!


Thank you for your lovely comment. The top three on-line stores I use are:

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm
http://www.eatsleepknit.com/cshop/yarn/
http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm

It is harder to tell what are my favourite shawl yarn. Check out my projects here or on Ravelry (same username). Happy knitting!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

marimom said:


> From looking at your lovely shaw, it looks like the beads are just on the center stitch. Is this correct? Did you have them on the yarn already or did you crochet them in? What kind of beads did you use? What size? The beading really makes a satement.


Added 8/0 Toho Silverlined Grey beads on Charts 3, 5, 7, 8 and 9 with a crochet hook method.


----------



## grannysk

SunsetKnitting said:


> grannysk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pictures of the shawls you have made ~ very inspirational! Would you share a few of your favourite shawl yarns and your favourite on-line stores? I only have one lys and that is 100 kms away so needless to say I don't get there very often!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your lovely comment. The top three on-line stores I use are:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm
> http://www.eatsleepknit.com/cshop/yarn/
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm
> 
> It is harder to tell what are my favourite shawl yarn. Check out my projects here or on Ravelry (same username). Happy knitting!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much ~ they look like great sites


----------



## Ingried

Beautiful work.


----------



## Deeknits

Do you ever sleep?!?! Fantastic...the beads are a great addition. I'm also interested in how you did the beading....crochet hook or strung on the yarn. Adding beads is next on my bucket list!


----------



## Lalane

That is so gorgeous.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

OOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo! Beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Vique

Oh my, how beautiful!


----------



## PaTriciaD

Stunning, beautiful work!


----------



## Bea 465

What everyone else has said, your shawl is stunning especially with the added beads.


----------



## sholen

Fantabulous! (Beyond FANTAstic and faBULOUS)


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Deeknits said:


> Do you ever sleep?!?! Fantastic...the beads are a great addition. I'm also interested in how you did the beading....crochet hook or strung on the yarn. Adding beads is next on my bucket list!


Thank you. I am using crochet hook method.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

That is awesome! Wow!



SunsetKnitting said:


> This was a totally enjoyable project. Gorgeous pattern and perfect charts from Dee, never dissapointing Knit Picks yarn. What else can the knitter dream off?
> 
> Added 8/0 Toho Silverlined Grey beads on Charts 3, 5, 7, 8 and 9. Very hard to capture the sparkle.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/wilshire-shawl


----------



## CathyAnn

Sunset Knitting, as I said on the KAL, you are an inspiration! The shawl is spectacular! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Stunning! You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sunset..there are not adaquate words to describe this shawl.
I would only be repeating what others are saying.
This shawl is "IMPRESSIVE" and I do not easily impressed.
But I digress ...as ALL your beautiful shawls just as amazing.
Always keep inspiring us and showing your AMAZING work.

Hugs and God Bless you and your talent.

Camilla


----------



## Knitnewbie

Beautiful! Lovely projects and beautiful results.


----------



## shutter62

no its the last day of feasting before lent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yona

Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous and the beading really adds so much.


----------



## moonsib

The beads really dress it up - both shawl and mask are stunning!


----------



## missylam

That is very creative and striking, perfect for Mardi Gras or a masquerade ball. Boy you did a fantastic job with both. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miri

Oh, so clever, just stunning!


----------



## whodlum

Stunning. I love the beads. I would assume that because they are so small they don't add much weight. Do they affect the drape of the shawl?


----------



## SunsetKnitting

whodlum said:


> Stunning. I love the beads. I would assume that because they are so small they don't add much weight. Do they affect the drape of the shawl?


Thank you for the lovely comment. Yes, the beads definately affect the drape.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

You took my breath away ! ! ! Spectacular work !!


----------



## soneka

Sexy, mysterious - gorgeous!


----------



## crjc

SunsetKnitting said:


> This was a totally enjoyable project. Gorgeous pattern and perfect charts from Dee, never dissapointing Knit Picks yarn. What else can the knitter dream off?
> 
> Added 8/0 Toho Silverlined Grey beads on Charts 3, 5, 7, 8 and 9. Very hard to capture the sparkle.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/wilshire-shawl


This shawl in black is elegant.


----------



## Fanika

Dee, your shawls are absolutely stunning! And I love the black - challenging, but so very worth the end result. Gorgeous!


----------

